# Og strains, Heavy feeders?



## Iron Emmett (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey folks

I was wondering if anyone out there that has grown alot of OG's knows if they are particularly heavy feeders?

I have a Holy Grail Og she is budding nice and getting fat but her leaves are all yellowed up, only month into a flower, i have been feeding all my ladies 2 tbs per gallon of Earth Juice bloom, 1 per gallon of grow, their microblast, catalyst additives some super plant tonic, a high p additive, earth juice molasses, hygrozyme, my other ladies are showing normal signs of bloom, getting a little lighter in the leaves, this ***** turned into an albino, i thought it was light bleaching because she was a stretcher when i flipped her, but new growth is starting to yellow now as well. 

help appreciated.

I.E


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Puffin, that isnt the same strain, Holy Grail OG is a Elite cut Tahoe OG or True OG by Cali Connection/Elite Genetics, its clone only.

Its really hard to find any real info about, so im just saying what i have heard, no proof


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i have some Holy Grail 69 from Samsara, is that the same strain?



Is that any good? I got a free seed.

Iron, Hamster Lewis grows og kush,,,he would tell ya.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud, ill shoot him a PM.


----------

